
Is My Phone Listening In? Feasibility and Detectability of Mobile Eavesdropping - ayoisaiah
https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-030-22479-0_6
======
ayoisaiah
If you prefer to read the PDF version:
[https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007%2F978-3-030-22...](https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007%2F978-3-030-22479-0_6.pdf)

------
glial
TLDR: “we cannot rule out the possibility of sophisticated large-scale
eavesdropping attacks being successful and remaining undetected”

